# Specific MLVW Picture Request - Already Checked the Galleries



## Cliffy433 (9 Jun 2005)

Hope I'm posting in the right place... I'm sure the illustrious DS will be more than happy to correct me...

I've found lots of good pics on the DIN and here of the MLVW Side View (with and without Crane, Winch, and other accessories).

What I need is a good picture of the rear of an MLVW, Tarp on, Flap up, Tailgate down.  Preferrably empty.

I have no digi cam so cannot run out and snap it myself... if you have any line drawings of same, that would be stellar.  Yes, I've checked the Op Manual, and the 1st, 2nd, 3rd Line Maint Manual - no pics that I can use.

PM or email me and I'll send you my email address for the link or pic file.

Thx!


----------

